#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Bnet mini rokjes

## Aboe

Dit is een waargebeurd verhaal!!! 

Wat ik gisteren in de trein zag was niet normaaaaaaaaaaaal, namelijk.

Aangekomen op Centraal Station in Amsterdam, om terug te keren van een gezellige dagje uit naar Utrecht. Zag ik dat mijn trein zou vertrekken van spoor 5b. Ik nam relax de roltrap omhoog. Ik hoorde al overdreven gelach dat alleen van Bnet mini rokjes kon afkomen Een naam die meteen bij me op kwam. Een nieuw fenomeen dat zich gevestigd heeft in Hollanda.
Ik kwam met veel stress al de trap op. Alsof je niet genoeg freaky mensen in Amsterdam tegenkomt moet het ook nog op het laatste moment: IK ZAG 4 lelijke bolle afgezakte meiden in mini rokjes >>> a.k.a Bnet mini rokjes. 

De kou en de wind weerhouden zulke meiden niet om van hun reputatie af te komen als Bnet mini rokjes. Maar ja, ik liep langs en ik zag ze met twee shab puntjes staan. 

Eenmaal in de trein was het blijkbaar gewoon mijn lot om naast ze te komen zitten. 

"En?? Aichakendiesja, wat vond je van die Anouar Scheeftand? Hij is wel een lekker ding he!! Die foto die ik van hem daar lijkt hij helemaal niet op en hij rook lekker toen ik em zoende, maar hij rook wel uit zijn bek, ik weet niet volgens mij heeft hij knoflook gegeten met zijn vriend Hmido, das die lelijkerd van Leiden. Weet je nog Fetosha? Hij probeerde mij te versieren toen ik in Beverwijk was, ik was toen glazen aan het kopen met mijn moeder, en toen had hij mij in de kont geknepen uuuggh hij was echt lelijk. Ik zei toch tegen jou op de tmfchat zijn leuke Marokkaanse jongens!! 

Mijn oren zijn nu nog aan het herstellen van het trauma dat ik gisteren heb opgelopen. Maar niet aan alles zit een slechte kant, je kunt wel hard om die Bnet mini rokjes lachen. 
Eeeeeeeeeel Bnet mini rokjes blijft thuis.

----------


## MySweety

:tielifoen:

----------


## Fillastiene

:grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  

Ewa Mlie7!

----------


## Sou

Hahahaha


thalla,
Sou

----------


## Hilaalia

.

----------


## Aboe

:maroc:

----------


## HoneyHnina

Waar is dit verhaaltje begonnen?
Hij is goed, maar ik heb dit helemaal in Magreb gelezen dit jaar.
Dit is toch niet zo'n ketting verhaal, ofzo?

Ik hoor het wel

Thalla

----------


## Aboe

> _Geplaatst door HoneyHnina_ 
> *Waar is dit verhaaltje begonnen?
> Hij is goed, maar ik heb dit helemaal in Magreb gelezen dit jaar.
> Dit is toch niet zo'n ketting verhaal, ofzo?
> 
> Ik hoor het wel
> 
> Thalla*



Dit verhaaltje is begonnen in mijn hoofd, nadat ik op spoor 5b bij de snoepjesautomaat de trein in stapte.
En erg leuk om te lezen dat mijn story helemaal magreb heeft bereikt!!
En dank je voor je reactie!!

groetjess

----------


## HoneyHnina

Dit verhaal kreeg ik in mijn mail, maar er war meer.
Er was ook een verhaal over het marokkaanse transport enzo.....dat de busjes te veel beladen waren. 
Ik blijf het vreemd vinden dat als jij dit met je eigen ogen zag dat ik ervan heb kunnen horen, lezen en meegenieten, want ik heb werkelijk gelachen

----------


## mimi16

> _Geplaatst door HoneyHnina_ 
> *Waar is dit verhaaltje begonnen?
> Hij is goed, maar ik heb dit helemaal in Magreb gelezen dit jaar.
> Dit is toch niet zo'n ketting verhaal, ofzo?
> 
> Ik hoor het wel
> 
> Thalla*



Ik heb medelijde met je.
van z'n trauma kom je niet weer af.
de groeten

----------


## HoneyHnina

waar heb jij het over?

----------


## fatiha elg...

salaam we3elkoum (wrb)

Ik wou ook even reageren op de verhalen die Aboe schrijft.

Ik vind ze heerlijk om te lezen echt waar. Gewoonweg leuk en grappig en je kan er echt omlachen.
Niet iedereen beschikt over de talent om je verhaal zodanig neer te zetten dat het bij de ander als heel grappig en bovenal makkelijk door te lezen overkomt. Het is keer op keer weer leuk om van Aboe's verhalen te mogen genieten er om te lachen.
Heerlijk dat gevoel die hij bij me teweeg brengt.
Heb ik ook nodig hoor, een beetje afleiding.

Maar deze is nogmaals voor Aboe. 
Je maakt me vrolijk Aboe ook al ben ik ongelukkig en al is het maar voor heel even.

Ik ben je zeer dankbaar. En moge Allah over je waken Aboe en fie koelie moeslimien, inshaAllah.

Wesalaam we3elkoum (wrb), fatiha.

----------


## Aboe

Was eventjes verdwenen, tijd om em te laten verschijnen

----------


## Aboe

:auw2:

----------


## Thinifien

baz ijemag a aboeoeoeoeooe 
ik koe van aboeoeoeooeoeo
groeten qamaar

----------


## Nido

hihihihihi wajoww willei bnet minirokjes hahahhaahahah k heb zo;'n hekel aan dat soort wijffe  :motorzaag:

----------


## kariempje

wajaww je grof... ga verder met je verhalen..  :haha:

----------


## marociana

eey,
joh zit er niet mee man 
er zijn genoeg wijfen die gekke dingen doen So What!??
maar ja als jij je er graag mee bezig houdt JOUW PROBLEEM
ciao  :Confused:

----------


## missoililly

[GLOW=crimson]aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai goed gezegd a aboe[/GLOW]  :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:  [GLOW=blue]zulke kapsones bitches bestaan!!!!!![/GLOW] [GLOW=green]ze hebben niks te doen awilie hella hecma!!!!!!![/GLOW]  :schok:  achja er zijn nog ergere dingen weyowwwwwwwwwte gek voor woorden tazzz helihoem ze moeten hun moeder helpen in de keuken ofzo  latazzzzzzzzz broeder ~x~chaimae from tanger  :wijs:   :wijs:   :wijs:   :zwaai:

----------


## darkfiber

Whaaa!!! gewoon jaloers op die wijven...
wil zelf een Bnet mini rokje zijn maar is te lelijk!!!!

----------


## darkfiber

Whaaa!!! gewoon jaloers op die wijven...
wil zelf een Bnet mini rokje zijn maar is te lelijk!!!!
en als je vind dat er te veel freaks in amsterdam lopen ga dan ergens anders heen...
makkelijk toch?
volgens mij heb je genoeg familie in het buitenland waar je zo naar toe kan.

----------


## Don_P

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *hihihihihi wajoww willei bnet minirokjes hahahhaahahah k heb zo;'n hekel aan dat soort wijffe *


En wat heb jij nou te zeggen als ik zeg dat ik een hekel heb aan wijffe met hoofd doekjes ?

Ik vind je wel erg kort door de bocht met je simpele on-onderbouwde mening. Je maakt misbruik van het recht van vrije meningsuiting, weet je dat ? Wees een goed voorbeeld voor je vrienden die ook zo over westerse meisjes denken, en kijk de andere kant op als het niet iets is wat je niet leuk vind.

Vergeet niet dat je hier niet in een Midden-oosten danwel Noord-afrikaanse cultuur ben, en dat je dit soort meningen niet zomaar overal kunt rondgooien.

----------


## saida1990

tsssss ik haat bnet mini rokjes ik vind ze dom egt zielig ze krijgen te kort aandagt en daarom kleden ze zich zo sorry dit is mijn menig geen commetaar.

----------


## saida1990

heeeeeeeeeey ik ben er weer.
sorry dit moet er uit.
ik ben tegen die wijfen.
ze moeten zich perce aankleden als een hoer en daar krijgen ze aandagt van de jongens sorry hoor maar trek normale kleren meiden.
wat jullie doen is niet goed jullie gaan er voor straffen god zal jullie straffen.
maar ik ben wel tegen jullie.
bnet mini rokjes.
jullie napen die meiden van de clips moet je niet doen.
jullie worden steriotypes,
jammer dat jullie tekort aandacht komen.
kleed je normaal aan en kijk dan krijg heel veel aandacht.
mijn tante was ook zo kijk hoe nu ze is ze heft nu hijab op.
ze zei altijd tegen mij.

het maakt niet uit wat je aantrekt want die mannen blijven zo doen.
meiden trek die kleren uit en kleed normaal aan.
niet helemaal bloot zoals christina aguilera.
dit betekend niet dat ik jarloers ben.!!!!!!!!!
doei........

----------


## hind23

:gek:  
ik vind het ook heel erg om marokaanse meisjes zo te zien lopen en onacceptabel gedrag vertonen ze hebben absoluut geen respect voor zich zelf nog voor hun familie dan zeggen ze dat ze geloven in de islam dat is toch te gek voor woorden dat jij je zo kleedt en je zo gedraagt terwijl god van boven naar je zit te kijken. jullie denken we zijn vrij om te doen wat we willen, omdat we in een vrij land leven maar wat heeft nederland der mee te maken het gaat er toch om dat we moslims zijn en daar moeten we ons naar gedragen want we weten ook dat we niet altijd hier zullen blijven we gaan allemaal dood en dan zullen we ons moeten verantwoorden wat zal jullie dan moeten vrijspeken van jullie gedrag. ik wil dit alleen nog zeggen meiden het laatste wat we zijn is jaloers we willen jullie wakker schudden  :nijn:  want ondank de lol dat jullie mischien nu hebben later volgt altijd grote spijt voor jullie gedrag dus word wakker en keer terug tot de juiste weg a.u.b  :melk:   :zwaai:

----------


## Nadia21

Salaam aleikoum, 

Niemand kan oordelen over een ander persoon, alleen onze Schepper ALLAH (swt) is daartoe in staat, omdat alleen Hij weet wat in onze harten is. 

Trouwens, iemand beoordelen vanwege zijn of haar kleding vind ik echt absurd. Alsof jullie allemaal zo heilig zijn, (misschien wel schijnheilig) iedereen doet wel verkeerde dingen, sommige krijgen daar later spijt van, anderen weer niet.... maar ja ieder z'n eigen leven. Uiteindelijk liggen we toch in ons eentje in het graf. Maar om een lang verhaal kort te maken: LAAT HET (BE) OORDELEN OVER AAN ALLAH, TENSLOTTE IS HIJ DIEGENE DIE ONS GESCHAPEN HEEFT, ONS LAAT STERVEN EN ONS WEER TOT LEVEN BRENGT SOBHANA ALLAH......


SALAAM,


NADIA

----------


## saida1990

NADIA,
IK MAG TOCH WEL MIJN MENING UITEN OF NIET SOMS.
JE HEBT GELIJK OVER ALLAH MAAR IK MAG NATUURLIJK WEL MIJN MENING UITEN.

DOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEG NADIA IK ZIE JE...

IK HOOP DAT IK MET JE CONTACT HOUD...........

----------


## Bakr_Al

dag iedereen 

wat heeft het voor zin om die 2 stokken te laten zien die aan je lichaam zitten.

----------


## saida1990

maar bakr hey maar dat is toch een beetje absurd wat ze doen andagt krijgen van een stelletje jongens en natuurlijk dat die meiden,
ik geef het op bakr j hebt gelijk.
maar het is wel absurd en zielig maar maakt niet uit wat je kleed die jongens gaan toch agter je aan...........

----------


## procyon

> _Geplaatst door saida1990_ 
> *maar bakr hey maar dat is toch een beetje absurd wat ze doen andagt krijgen van een stelletje jongens en natuurlijk dat die meiden,
> ik geef het op bakr j hebt gelijk.
> maar het is wel absurd en zielig maar maakt niet uit wat je kleed die jongens gaan toch agter je aan...........*


Luister "vriend" voor een 13 jarige heb je wel een erg uitgesproken mening over andere mensen, in dit geval nederlandse vrouwen die zich (voor nederlandse begrippen) voor jou hoerig kleden.

Dat jij dat hoerig vind is natuurlijk jou mening en daarom kan niet oordelen of dat goed of fout is, maar ik vraag je niet gelijk een oordeel te vellen over zo'n persoon terwijl je diegene niet eens kent.

Ik ga toch ook niet lopen verkondigen dat ik die vrouwen met die kleden (burka's?) achterlijk vind?

----------


## Lemia21

Hoi

Ik heb het gevoel dat je er een beetje van bent geschrokken hahahaaha. Neem het ze niet kwalijk kunnen niemand bij hun in de buurt vinden dus maar via chat misschien dat ze dan nog een beetje aandacht krijgen. En met een mini rok maken ze meer kans.Zielige meiden zijn dat. En die jongens die daarop ingaan zijn net zo zielig. 

Maar oke ik ga er vandoor moet werken.

Ciao 

Thala veel liefs Lemia

----------


## bosra

hoi jullie zeggen wel dat jullie moslims zijn maar staat er in de koran niet dat je alleen op jezelf moet letten en dat het haram is om over ander te beoordelen alleen allah mag dat dus ga maar lekker iets anders doe 


dag laterzzzzzzzzz  :koppel:  









dit is voor alle hater in de wereld  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:

----------


## Lemia21

Hoi lieverd,

Voel jij je eigen aangesproken. Men heeft recht om zijn mening te uiten. En trouwens een moslima trekt zo iets niet aan.

Doeggg

----------


## darkfiber

> _Geplaatst door saida1990_ 
> *heeeeeeeeeey ik ben er weer.
> sorry dit moet er uit.
> ik ben tegen die wijfen.
> ze moeten zich perce aankleden als een hoer en daar krijgen ze aandagt van de jongens sorry hoor maar trek normale kleren meiden.
> wat jullie doen is niet goed jullie gaan er voor straffen god zal jullie straffen.
> maar ik ben wel tegen jullie.
> bnet mini rokjes.
> 
> *


Whaa!!! laat me raden... je bent zo ontzettend lelijk dat je wel een burka nodig hebt om aan een vent te komen...
en daarom is het lekker makkelijk om meisjes met mooie benen die dat ook nog laten zien af te zeiken en roepen dat god ze wel zou straffen...
kweenie hoor maare in nederland zijn die soepjurken echt geen normale kleding... dus neem je eigen goede raad ter harte en kleed jij je es normaler zou ik zeggen...
niet telkens als je ergens oude gordijnen ziet denken "wow wat een mooie jurk" maar gewoon es naar de winkel wat fatsoenlijks kopen zodat je niet zo voor lul loopt.

----------


## Nadia21

Salaam aleikoum,

Tuurlijk heb je gelijk, als je zegt dat je een mening hebt en dat je die wil uiten, heb ik geen problemen mee. Maar waar ik wel een probleem mee heb is dat er meningen worden geuit die voortkomen uit onwetendheid; je ziet een (marokaanse) meid met een kort rokje en strak truitje, je denkt meteen Oh das een vieze **** maar terwijl je die persoon niet eens kent, je weet niet hoe diegene in elkaar zit, of waarom ze zulke kleding draagt. Om eerlijk te zijn, er was een tijd dat ikzelf zulke kleding droeg en het was me echt niet te doen om de aandacht, indertijd vond ik zulke kleding gewoon mooi en ik droeg nix anders. Nu draag ik voornamelijk lange maar nog steeds een beetje strakke kleding, maar heb gemerkt dat ik meer versierd word dan vroeger.....it's the inside that counts toch....

----------


## LoVeLy_ZiNa

> _Geplaatst door darkfiber_ 
> *Whaa!!! laat me raden... je bent zo ontzettend lelijk dat je wel een burka nodig hebt om aan een vent te komen...
> en daarom is het lekker makkelijk om meisjes met mooie benen die dat ook nog laten zien af te zeiken en roepen dat god ze wel zou straffen...
> kweenie hoor maare in nederland zijn die soepjurken echt geen normale kleding... dus neem je eigen goede raad ter harte en kleed jij je es normaler zou ik zeggen...
> niet telkens als je ergens oude gordijnen ziet denken "wow wat een mooie jurk" maar gewoon es naar de winkel wat fatsoenlijks kopen zodat je niet zo voor lul loopt.*



HOE DURF JE OM ZO OVER LANGE, WIJDE KLEDING TE PRATEN.  :jammer:  
Als je echt moslim bent, tenminste dat neem k aan dan zou je een beetje respect tonen voor meiden die zich graag bedekken, omdat dat hoort in de islam.
En als jij alles doet wat ze in nederland goed vinden ben je cker weten geen moslim so what als ze hier in nederland soepjurken nie mooi vinden, je moet je in de islam bedekken, en niet met zo'n mini rokje gaan lopen omdat dat mooier is. Dan moet je jezelf echt geen moslim noemen, maja dat hou ik wel aan Allah soubhanahoe wata3ala over daar ben k nie om over te oordelen maar geef wel mijn mening.
En een mini rokje mag dan wel fatsoenlijk zijn in nederland , maar in de Islam niet daar gaat het om!!!

groetjes MOI

----------


## saida1990

hoe weet jjij dat ik lelijk bent messchien ben ik mooier dan je moeder........
sorry hoor maaar die kleding is toch normaal volgens jou.
nou voor mij is dat niet normaal.
ik vind het gewoon niet goed hoe ze zich aankleden.
en dat is mijn MENING NIET MEE EENS DAN OPGEK**KE*D DAG DARKFIBER ....



IEDEREEN HEEFT ZIJN EIGEN MENIG ALS JE HET NIET MEE EEENS BENT...
DAN F**************8CK OFFFFFFFFFF

----------


## saida1990

ZOOOOOOOOOO DEMNK IK HELEMAAL NIET .............
ALS STRAKKE TROIUTJES AAN TREKKEN DAN GAAN ZE DAT MAAR DOEN............
IK BEDOEL AALLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEN DAT DAT NIET GOED IS...........

TEN EERSTE HET IS OOK NIET GOED....................
BEGRIJP JE DOEGGGGGGGGGGGG

M3SALAMA

----------


## saida1990

MAAR JE HOEFT HET NIET OVERDRIJVEN HOOR TUURLIJK GA JE NAAAR EEN WINKEL EN GA JE EEN STRAKKE BROEK AAN TREKKEN EN EEN STRAK TRUITJE........
MAAR IK GA NIET HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL STRAK ANNKLEDEN........

JONGENS EN MEIDEN.



IK TREK GEEN SOEPJURKEN AAN EN SLOBBERTRUIEN........
IK TREK NORMALE KLEDING...............
ZOALS CASUEL EN ELEGANT SPORTIEF.




SNAPPEN JULLIE DAT VOORAL JIJ DARKFIBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BYE

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Nadia21_ 
> *Salaam aleikoum,
> 
> Tuurlijk heb je gelijk, als je zegt dat je een mening hebt en dat je die wil uiten, heb ik geen problemen mee. Maar waar ik wel een probleem mee heb is dat er meningen worden geuit die voortkomen uit onwetendheid; je ziet een (marokaanse) meid met een kort rokje en strak truitje, je denkt meteen Oh das een vieze **** maar terwijl je die persoon niet eens kent, je weet niet hoe diegene in elkaar zit, of waarom ze zulke kleding draagt. Om eerlijk te zijn, er was een tijd dat ikzelf zulke kleding droeg en het was me echt niet te doen om de aandacht, indertijd vond ik zulke kleding gewoon mooi en ik droeg nix anders. Nu draag ik voornamelijk lange maar nog steeds een beetje strakke kleding, maar heb gemerkt dat ik meer versierd word dan vroeger.....it's the inside that counts toch....*


En dan zeggen ze waarom nadia waarom word je boos om stomme wijffen en dan zeg ik hierommm  :jammer:  


xxjes Nadia  :petaf:  mongolen

----------


## darkfiber

> _Geplaatst door saida1990_ 
> *
> SNAPPEN JULLIE DAT VOORAL JIJ DARKFIBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BYE*



wat ik vooral snap is dat je blijkbaar het iq van een kasplantje hebt als je niet eens in 1x kan reageren.
wow ik ben zelfs 3x waard.  :Smilie: 
en wat ik ook snap is dat je lelijk zijn blijkbaar zo gevoelig ligt dat er haast wel een kern van waarheid in moet zitten  :knipoog: 
ik ben nu al blij dat jij wel soepjurken aan trekt.
sommige dingen moeten het netvlies bespaard blijven.
en jij bent daar een van.
gelukkig is dit een vrij land en zijn er genoeg meisjes die gewoon aan trekken wat ze willen  :Smilie:

----------


## Nadia21

Salaam aleikoum,


Nou Soumaya de volgende keer als je op een bericht wil reageren doet dat dan met iets zinnigs in plaats van met onnozele opmerkingen waar je nergens mee komt.... Think before you act.......




Salaam,

----------


## nemeit

Dames en heren,

Ik heb jullie discusie met verbazing gelezen, waar maken die mensen zich zo druk om. Ik zal uitleggen wat ik bedoel:

Volgens mij (en ik weet ook niet alles) is het zo dat je mensen respecteerd om wie ze zijn en niet om wat men draagt, want op het moment dat je mensen gaat veroordelen om hun kleding (klederdracht) komen we weer terug op een discusie die al jaren loopt en waar toch nooit het juiste antwoord in wordt gegeven. Laten we wel wezen ik (en ik denk anderen met mij) zien liever een leuke meid die met hun tijd mee gaan en daarmee hoeven ze niet direct hun geloof te verlogenen, en daarnaast denk ik dat de meiden die met hun tijd mee gaan meer kans hebben in de huidige maatschapij. Daar bedoel ik mee dat als ik eigenaar van een bedrijf ben, dat ik liever een leuke spontane meid die zich leuk, sportief casuel kleed in dienst neem dan een meisje met misschien wel veel meer kwaliteit in haar werk maar dat zich volledig gesluierd kleed. Ik weet dat ik dit niet mag doen maar ieder weldenkend mens weet dat het in de huidige maatschapij zo wel gaat. Wees eerlijk tegen jezelf en laten we wel wezen dat de nederlandse klederdracht nou ook niet bepaald een comfortabele uitstraling heeft. Dat wil niet zeggen dat we dan maar moeten zeggen dit is ons geloof dus dan moet je dat dragen.
En volgens mij staat er in geen een geloofsovertuiging Hoe je je moet kleden, want als dat wel zo zou zijn mogen we blij zijn dat de koran, bijbel niet in de huidige tijd geschreven is want dan zou er in staan dat alle jongens een levis of een trainings pak zou moeten dragen. Ik denk dat we mensen te snel veroordelen om hun uiterlijk en niet om wie ze zijn. 
Ik wil met dit bericht niemand kwetsen of in een bepaalt "hokje" drukken maar ik denk dat we met z'n allen meer respect voor elkaar en voor elkaars gedrag moeten hebben.

Met vriendelijke groet, Nemeit.

----------


## redbad

wat een sneu gelul allemaal ! alsof je met kleiding een statement kan maken over je gedrag of geloof. Sorry daar geloof ik niet in en de meeste mensen in Nederland ook niet. 
Waar ze wel in geloven is:
Burka's? Dat ziet er verdacht uit, wat zal er onder die sluier zitten? Lustopwekkend!

Hoofddoekjes? Zeker net onder de douche vandaan! Of net klaar met schoonmaakwerk! Of , zou ze van die mooie lustopwekkende krullen hebben?

Minirokken? Interressant, wat is dat voor vrouw? Businesswoman of laaggeschoolde? 

Van die zwarte begrafeniskleding? ooooohh dat is vast een ollochtoonse, die hebben altijd van die lange zwarte jassen en de jongens zwarte leren jassen. Begint wel saai te worden hoor dan opmaken uit de kleiding van een ander wat voor type of karakter iemand dan moet hebben. 

Laten we daar maar mee ophouden, Vrede!  :engel:

----------


## redbad

wat een sneu gelul over kleding zeg, hebben jullie geeen belangrijker dingen te doen, werken of leren of zo!

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Nadia21_ 
> *Salaam aleikoum,
> 
> 
> Nou Soumaya de volgende keer als je op een bericht wil reageren doet dat dan met iets zinnigs in plaats van met onnozele opmerkingen waar je nergens mee komt.... Think before you act.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salaam,*



Salaam


awalen het is Nadia :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  beter lezen...thats the problem ik denk ook k  :ego:  an ik nie van jou zeggen


hmm citeren is moeilijk he...


xxjes Nadia  :blowen:

----------


## misses H

:corcky:  haha
nou inderdaad het verbaast mij ook dat ze zo iets aandoen in deze kou
brrrrrrrr
het was echt leuk om te lezen  :Wink:

----------


## senna20

Hoi,

Ik zeg altijd: het gaat niet om de kleding die je aanhebt, maar om de manier waarop je erbij loopt. Gedrag zegt zoveel meer over een persoon dan zijn/ haar kleding. Dat zag ik trouwens ook in het verhaal van Aboe terug. Hij hoorde ze van ver--> gedrag. Voordat ik het vergeet, een leuk verhaal Aboe!
Maar om m'n verhaal af te maken. Er zijn misschien meiden die een minirok aantrekken omdat ze op zo'n manier meer aandacht willen trekken, maar zijn er ook niet genoeg meiden die hetzelfde willen bereiken d.m.v een strakke spijkerbroek? Wat is het verschil? Naar mijn mening is dat er niet, want beide mogen niet vanuit Islamitisch gezichtspunt bekeken. Aandacht trekken mag trouwens sowieso niet, maar goed daar ga ik even niet opin. Bovendien zijn er ook mensen die het voor zichzelf en niet voor anderen aantrekken (spijkerbroek, minirok, strak truitje etc.). Ik bedoel, als ik iets aantrek dan doe ik dat omdat het bij mij in de smaak valt en wat de buitenwereld daarover denkt, dat doet me niets. 
Degenen die iets fout doen, of ze nou mini of iets anders aan hebben, man of vrouw zijn, die komen zichzelf wel op een dag tegen. 

Gr'tjes Senna.

----------


## darkfiber

> _Geplaatst door senna20_ 
> *
> Degenen die iets fout doen, of ze nou mini of iets anders aan hebben, man of vrouw zijn, die komen zichzelf wel op een dag tegen. 
> 
> Gr'tjes Senna.*


wat ontzettend grappig dat er weer eens vanuit gegaan is dat iedereen volgens de zelfde regels moet leven...
dat is nu juist het mooie van dit land.
niemand gaat een ander vertellen hoe te kleden enz.
dat is een prive zaak.
je gaat er van uit dat die personen zich bij allah moeten verantwooren ofzo...
misschien geloven ze wel nergens in.
wat in dit land hun goed recht is...
dus het is nogal vooringenomen om dan te zeggen dat ze zichzelf tegen zullen komen.
dit is alleen in je eigen belevingswereld van toepassing...
zij zullen zeggen dat jij al je tijd verspild hebt met de koran enz...
en misschien hebben ze gelijk...
daar kom je nog lang niet achter...

----------


## dzjeja

bijna allemaal keuren jullie mini-rokjes af,en ondersteunen jullie dat met Allah(shw)!!!!!!!!!doe dat a.u.b niet.ieder is verantwoordelijk voor zichzelf,wij als mens mogen niet oordelen!de meiden die mini-rokjes dragen,doen dit omdat ze dit leuk vinden....je moet dan niet bij de meiden zijn,maar bij de hoerenlopers,die hun anders proberen te laten kleden door lastig vallen!!!  :vingers:  

ik val niemand van jullie aan,ik ben gewoon oprcht en objectief!  :strik:  
allah zij met jullie allen.

----------


## saida1990

sooooooooooooooooo darkfiber ........
ik zeg niet dat ik tegen hun ben hoor maar alleen het is te wat ze doen.
ik draag niet kleren zoals hun ik draag gewoene kleren zoals een strakke broek en een strak truitje een beetje lipgloss en dat was het en nog sieraden want ik wil er niet uit zien als een lelijke baksteen ik wil er mooi uitzien.
natuurlijk doe ik wat aan mijn schoonheid damens jullie doen dat toch ook.
maar darkfiber ik ben niet lelijk hoor.
ik vind me zelf mooi.
en ik dank god elke dag voor mij schoonheid en dergelijke.
gelukkig ben ik niet verminkt.
god heeft me gemaakt zoals ik ben..:-)


:-) ;-)

----------


## mouniera23

hopeloos meer woorden heb ik er niet voor voor hetzelde geldt was het je zusje lachen man

----------


## darkfiber

> _Geplaatst door saida1990_ 
> *sooooooooooooooooo darkfiber ........
> ik zeg niet dat ik tegen hun ben hoor maar alleen het is te wat ze doen.
> 
> :-) ;-)*


kijk... dit bedoel ik nu...
wie ben jij eigenlijk dat je kan zeggen dat het TE is ...
alleen omdat jij in een boek gelezen hebt dat dat niet mag??????
er zijn zoveel boeken waar in staat dat het wel mag en jij bent niet 
diegene die kan beoordelen welk boek het bij het juiste eind heeft...
dus innerlijk ben je wel erg lelijk...
straalt vanzelf naar buiten door...

----------


## darkfiber

> _Geplaatst door saida1990_ 
> *
> ik draag niet kleren zoals hun ik draag gewoene kleren zoals een strakke broek en een strak truitje een beetje lipgloss en dat was het en nog sieraden want ik wil er niet uit zien als een lelijke baksteen ik wil er mooi uitzien.
> 
> :-) ;-)*


strakke broek???????? strak truitje???????
probeer je mannen te verleiden ofzo...
stom hoor om je als hoer te kleden...

----------


## Mosnietslim

Typish een moslim om een vrouw voor hoer uit te maken. Respect is bij deze mensen vaak erg ver te zoeken! 'T wordt tijd dat deze "mensen" eens respect, verdraagzaamheid en liefde tonen voor de medemens. In plaats daarvan staat voor mij het moslim geloof voor: armoede, oorlog, onverdraagzaamheid, aanslagen, onderdrukking van de vrouw, geen respect voor anders denkenden en vaak sterk onderontwikkeld.

Het wordt toch eens tijd dat er een moslim opstaat die mij kan overtuigen dat het moslim geloof de ware is. 

Vooralsnog is het voor mij een zeer fascitstisch geloof aangezien men discrimineerd op geloof! Voor mij zijn de meeste moslims barbaren die nog in de tijd van de middeleeuwen leven.

Wanneer zien we nou eens iets terug van wat de Koran ons allemaal voorschrijft, voor de goede orde, ik heb niks tegen de Koran maar helaas zijn er mensen die denken de Koran helaas op hun eigen manier te interpreteren. Doe die vreselijke hoofddoekkies nou eens af! Straks moeten onze vrouwen nog met een doos op hun hoofd over straat!

Kom op mensen en wat meer respect voor de Koran! En kom niet met je eigen regeltjes en fabeltjes!!! Dat gebeurd al genoeg in de Islamitische landen, deze landen doen het moslimgeloof al helaal geen goed. Kom toch tot inkeer mensen!

----------


## RinC

> _Geplaatst door Mosnietslim_ 
> *Typish een moslim om een vrouw voor hoer uit te maken. Respect is bij deze mensen vaak erg ver te zoeken! 'T wordt tijd dat deze "mensen" eens respect, verdraagzaamheid en liefde tonen voor de medemens. In plaats daarvan staat voor mij het moslim geloof voor: armoede, oorlog, onverdraagzaamheid, aanslagen, onderdrukking van de vrouw, geen respect voor anders denkenden en vaak sterk onderontwikkeld.
> 
> Het wordt toch eens tijd dat er een moslim opstaat die mij kan overtuigen dat het moslim geloof de ware is. 
> 
> Vooralsnog is het voor mij een zeer fascitstisch geloof aangezien men discrimineerd op geloof! Voor mij zijn de meeste moslims barbaren die nog in de tijd van de middeleeuwen leven.
> 
> Wanneer zien we nou eens iets terug van wat de Koran ons allemaal voorschrijft, voor de goede orde, ik heb niks tegen de Koran maar helaas zijn er mensen die denken de Koran helaas op hun eigen manier te interpreteren. Doe die vreselijke hoofddoekkies nou eens af! Straks moeten onze vrouwen nog met een doos op hun hoofd over straat!
> 
> Kom op mensen en wat meer respect voor de Koran! En kom niet met je eigen regeltjes en fabeltjes!!! Dat gebeurd al genoeg in de Islamitische landen, deze landen doen het moslimgeloof al helaal geen goed. Kom toch tot inkeer mensen!*



Voor zulke gevallen als jij moeten er speciale stickertjes worden geplakt op topics als deze met: Warning Sarcasme!

-Y-

----------


## maroechia

hey mosnietslim, je nik zecht al heel veel over jou. moet een horen wie het zecht, wie moet er nou meer respect aan de koran en de islam tonen , je bent duidelijk zo'n varken die alles doet om de joden blij te maken. wat nou de Islam zet vrouwen onder druk. De islam beschermt de vrouwen juist tegen zulk soort monsters als jou. of wil je dat de moslim vrouwen er ook zo bij gaan lopen als hoeren. Ik heb weinig tijd, maar ik heb een hele hoop jnoen die ik op jou wil afreageren, en naast de feit dat ik geen tijd heb , ben het absoluut niet waard

----------


## maroechia

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Mosnietslim_ 
[B]

Het wordt toch eens tijd dat er een moslim opstaat die mij kan overtuigen dat het moslim geloof de ware is. 

[GLOW=red]ik kijk wel uit , ik zie jou veelste graag BRANDEN[/GLOW]

----------


## assalamu

Assalaam wa aleikum,

Ik begrijp niet hoe respectloos men hier is tegenover medemoslims.
Dat er marokkaanse meiden zijn die graag in een kort rokje lopen is hun recht.
Ten tweede dien je mensen te respecteren, eindeloos mensen bekritiseren, zo kom je heus niet het paradijs in, er zijn genoeg ahadtih sahih die dat bewijzen.
Wie zegt dat die meiden niet gelovig zijn, we worden op de Dag des Oordeels beoordeelt op onze harten en daden.
Wie zijn WIJ om onze mede broeders en zusters te oordelen en te veroordelen?
In plaats van op een fatsoenlijke manier bepaalde onderwerpen aan te kaarten, wordt er door sommige op een hatelijke en onrechtvaardige manier tegen mensen aangekeken.

Ihtiram, is een essentiel gegeven in de islam. Voordat je anderen bekritiseert, bekijk je zelf met een kritische blik.
Niemand is perfect.

Wa assalaam wa aleikum wa rahmatulah

----------


## senna20

> _Geplaatst door darkfiber_ 
> *wat ontzettend grappig dat er weer eens vanuit gegaan is dat iedereen volgens de zelfde regels moet leven...
> dat is nu juist het mooie van dit land.
> niemand gaat een ander vertellen hoe te kleden enz.
> dat is een prive zaak.
> je gaat er van uit dat die personen zich bij allah moeten verantwooren ofzo...
> misschien geloven ze wel nergens in.
> wat in dit land hun goed recht is...
> dus het is nogal vooringenomen om dan te zeggen dat ze zichzelf tegen zullen komen.
> ...


Jij moet leren om het hele verhaal te lezen en niet je ogen voor bepaalde stukjes te sluiten en losse stukjes te citeren. 
Inderdaad een priv zaak, precies wat ik vertelde. En ja: ik ga er zeker vanuit dat er een dag zal komen dat iedereen zich voor zijn/ haar daden bij Allah moet verantwoorden. Islam dat is waar IK in geloof. Problemen mee? Jammer dan, maar het leven gaat door. Of mag je tegenwoordig alleen je mening uiten als je anti-Islam bent? 
In elk geval zoals ik al zei, ieder moet voor zichzelf mogen beslissen wat hij/ zij wil aantrekken. Dat is iets tussen die persoon en Allah. Of het nou een minirokje is of een sluier, dat is een persoonlijke keus. Of 'sorry', nu ga je me zeker vertellen dat het dragen van een sluier niets met een persoonlijke keus te maken heeft en dat het een vorm van onderdrukking is? Als dat hetgeen is wat je kwijt wilde, bespaar jezelf dan de moeite.

Groetjes Senna

----------


## dzjeja

Assalamu ik ben het helemaal met je eens.Dit is wat ik ook onze medemens probeer te leren!Keep up the good work!!!

allah zei met jullie allen  :staart:

----------


## darkfiber

> _Geplaatst door Mosnietslim_ 
> *Typish een moslim om een vrouw voor hoer uit te maken. Respect is bij deze mensen vaak erg ver te zoeken! !*



misschien had je de hele discussie moeten lezen...
mijn reply sloeg er op dat in een eerdere post dat meisje anderen met korte rokjes hoeren noemt terwijl ze zich zelf eigenlijk niet anders kleed... 
ik hou wel van strakke broekjes en truitjes hoor...
maar als mevrouw eerst anderen voor hoer uitmaakt en zich naar haar EIGEN maatstaven niet anders kleed mag ik haar ook een hoer noemen.
zijn dus haar eigen woorden....
en je gaat er ook weer eens van uit dat iedereen moslim is terwijl dat niet zo is...
hou je domme posts liever voor je als je niet de moeite kan nemen om alles te lezen......

----------


## shema23

darkfiber WAAROM kom je op deze site als jij zo anti-moslim en anti-marokaan bent? en niet om je aan te vallen maar gewoon uit nieuwsgierigheid! Ik ben zelf een moslima ,een bekeerde nog wel want ik was eerst katholiek! Ik draag zelfs een hoofdoek en wat wijdere kleding in ieder geval geen mini rokjes en waarom ik dit niet doe is om de simpele reden WAAROM of VOOR WIE! Ik doe dit niet uit respect voor allah maar ook zeker uit respect voor mijn man want er zijn mannen die respect verdienen! ik ben een heel open minded persoon en ik hou van ieder mens (in naam van allah) of ze nou strakke kleding dragen of niet of als ze andere mensen bekritiseren om hun geloof en ik vind dat iedereen dat moet doen , en zoals je leest de meeste vinden dit ook! ik zelf denk ook dat meisjes die mini rokjes dragen dit doen om een bepaalde aandacht te trekken van helaas de verkeerde mensen ,maar allah wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk en ze reiken ver want ik ken een meisje dat ook graag zulke kleding droeg en van veel make-up hield, ik zeg hield want dit meisje is om gedraaid als een blad aan de boom en soubhanallah zij is er voor de 100% voor gegaan zij draagt nu zelfs hijab! dus daarom meiden mogen wij niemand veroordelen,want in ieder mens schuilt een goede moslim! peace man

----------


## funixboy

Marokkaans meis jes die een minirokjes dragen zijn sletten!!!!  :potver:   :aftel:   :fuckit2:

----------


## Simply

> _Geplaatst door saida1990_ 
> *heeeeeeeeeey ik ben er weer.
> sorry dit moet er uit.
> ik ben tegen die wijfen.
> ze moeten zich perce aankleden als een hoer en daar krijgen ze aandagt van de jongens sorry hoor maar trek normale kleren meiden.
> wat jullie doen is niet goed jullie gaan er voor straffen god zal jullie straffen.
> maar ik ben wel tegen jullie.
> bnet mini rokjes.
> jullie napen die meiden van de clips moet je niet doen.
> ...


Hoe durven mensen zich hier uit te laten over andere mensen, ik adviseer jullie om een extra Nederlandse les nemen NA schooltijd in plaats van meteen op maroc.nl anderen uit te schelden en te bekritiseren. Behalve de fout die jullie maken om te oordelen over anderen, maken jullie ook erg FOUTE spellingsfouten. Begin met boeken van Nijntje te lezen, vervolgens steeds een graad moeilijker en log ONMIDDELLIJK uit, want deze fouten zijn niet om aan te zien....Dus even kort samenvatten: in plaats van op straat op andere te letten wat zij aantrekken, hoe zij zich gedragen etc. stop je neus in BOEKEN, daar heb je meer aan......

Gegroet van een simpele Marokkaanse dame, 
Simply

----------


## mouniera23

ik sluit me helemaal bij jou aan simply gelijk heb je

----------


## Zinatlabnat

nou ik vind het belangrijk om er sexy uit te zien, DUSSSS
MOOIE MEIDEN VAN NL; WORK IT (alleen als je mooi bent)
GIVE IT UP FOR THE MINIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII'SSS!!

----------


## MissGucci

Ik draag ook soms mini rokjes maar dat draag ik niet om aandacht te
trekken want met een spijkerbroek kreeg ik net zoveel aandacht,
dus dat wil niet zeggen dat ik meteen een slet ben.. Ok je hebt meiden die mini dragen om aandacht te trekken, maar het wil niet zeggen dat we allemaal dezelfde zijn. ik ken meiden die niet een mini rokje mogen dragen maar wel zwemmen met een bikini dat vind ik pas nergens opslaan... ik draag wel een bikini als ik ga zwemmen maar ik draag ook mini rokjes... Ik laat zien wie ik ben en doe niet scheinheilig, veel meiden die hoofdoeken dragen zijn scheinheilig zehrma we zijn heilig ondertussen zijn ze erger en dat soort meiden hebben gewoon geen leven echt zielig en die zijn hoertjes....

afz:miss gucci

----------


## GerardJoling

Waar mensen zich allemaal zorgen om kunnen maken zeg...  :Confused:

----------


## darkfiber

> _Geplaatst door shema23_ 
> *darkfiber WAAROM kom je op deze site als jij zo anti-moslim en anti-marokaan bent?*


nu worden me weer woorden in de mond gelegd.
zijn jullie wel erg goed in hier.
het enige wat ik de hele tijd vol hou en vol zal houden is dat het niet normaal is om zo op de kleding van anderen te letten ook al strookt het niet met je eigen geloofs overtuiging.
dat is mijn enige punt en zal ik blijven verdedigen.
heeft niets met anti marokkaans of anti islamitisch te maken.
heeft met een democratie te maken waar iedereen zelfbeschikkingsrecht heeft over eigen lichaam en geest.
doordat sommige gelovigen dat niet goed kunnen hebben is hier in nederland de scheiding tussen kerk en staat tot stand gekomen.
puur ter bescherming van onder andere meisjes met korte rokjes die hier op het forum naar de hel verwensd worden...
dus ga mij nu niet anti iets noemen... dat is de pot verwijt de ketel.

----------


## maroechia

> _Geplaatst door MissGucci_ 
> *Ik draag ook soms mini rokjes maar dat draag ik niet om aandacht te
> trekken want met een spijkerbroek kreeg ik net zoveel aandacht,
> dus dat wil niet zeggen dat ik meteen een slet ben.. Ok je hebt meiden die mini dragen om aandacht te trekken, maar het wil niet zeggen dat we allemaal dezelfde zijn. ik ken meiden die niet een mini rokje mogen dragen maar wel zwemmen met een bikini dat vind ik pas nergens opslaan... ik draag wel een bikini als ik ga zwemmen maar ik draag ook mini rokjes... Ik laat zien wie ik ben en doe niet scheinheilig, veel meiden die hoofdoeken dragen zijn scheinheilig zehrma we zijn heilig ondertussen zijn ze erger en dat soort meiden hebben gewoon geen leven echt zielig en die zijn hoertjes....
> 
> afz:miss gucci*


 Sorry hoor maar jij bent pas ech zielig/ ziek/of een lelijke hoer de de aandacht niet kan trekken met jou uiterlijk en dat maar gaat doen met je als hoer te gaan gedragen. en wat je zei over dat vrouwen met hoofddoek geen leven hebben. Als zij een leven wilde hebben dan zouden zij zich gaan gedragen zoals jou, maar het leven laat ze koud, het gaat ze meer om het leven na de dood. Maar dat had jij niet door .

----------


## MoGast

Damn wat is het weer gezellig hierzo.
Ik zie het al weer mensen die vertellen wat zij vinden en gelijk hebben ze iedereen heeft een eigen mening. maar vaal vraag ik me zelf af; wat is het nut om die eigen mening van je hier met alle geweld op te dringen. De een is falikant tegen korte rokjes en de ander vindt dat onzin en gaat uit protest hartje winter de rokjes uit de kast halen, al-dan-iet gebruikmakend van een schaar. 
Nogmaals Damn
Als iemand zin heeft om een rokje te dragen dan doet ie dat gewoon, zolang zij maar de consequenties kennen. ( en dan heb ik het niet alleen over bevroren lichaamsdelen)
En de mensen die het nut niet van een rokje zien of vanwege andere overtuigingen ruzie hebben met die rokjes: ik raad jullie aan om gewoon die rokjes als de pest te meiden en maak je er vooral niet druk om.
Nogmaals Damn

----------


## zoubair

eerlijk is eerlijk ik vind het wel leuk om te zien maar ja kan ook niet anders ben heel warmbloedig weet je, maar ja eerlijk is eerlijk het zou eigenlijk niet moeten , maar ja uiteindelijk zal iedereen ter verantwoording geroepen bij de almachtige, dus ja het is wel een goeie zaak om je zusters erop te attenderen, maar wat ik dus niet goed vind is om dat soort meisjes meteen kahbas te noemen en zo iedereen heeft weleens wat fouts gedaan de een erger dan de ander, het zou mooi zijn als je er bijtijds achterkomt en weer het rechtepad volgt. en ja dan nog iets we hebben het wel over meisjes met minirokjes maar die schijnheilige meisjes die hoofdoekjes dragen en begrijp me niet verkeerd niet allemaal maar je eheb er een paar so he dat is pas schrikken , dan komt het nog harder aan weet je als je fatimaatje met hoofddoekje en al uit de bosjes ziet komen en ene clyde of dwight huppelt achter haar aan.

----------


## MissGucci

Hey meid ga eerst leren lezen en dan moet je je opmerking geven..
Want meiden die hoofddoek dragen en de hoertjes gaan hangen hebben zekers geen leven..Volgens mij ben jij ook zo een hoertje daarom deze aandacht..PS: jij bent DEGENE DIE ziek/gestoord en zekers geen leven hahahah JIJ MAG VAN MIJ DOOD VALLEN, JE BENT GEWOON JEALOERS OMDAT MINI ROKJES JOU NIET STAAN MET DAT VET DIE JE HEBT BOLLE VARKEN..HAHHAHAHAH
BIATCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


AFZ: MISS GUCCI DIE GRAAG MINI ROKJES DRAAG....

----------


## mouniera23

luister miss gucci wallah ik ben het helemaal met je eens ik draag ook minirokjes en wie het niet wil zien moet maar de andere kant opkijken en ja zeker heeft ze een fat ass vandaar dat ze zelf geen minirokjes aan kan maar zoals ik zeg lan leve de minirokjes

----------


## miss22

he tante treus je moet niet zo praten over dik zijn en zo kijk eerst een naar jezelf erg bijdehand ik ben zelf half nederland half marokaans en nog vind ik dat je er niet zo bij kan lopen dat is gewoon vragen om aandacht en straks als je getrouwd bent wat denk je dan dat je er dan nog zo bij kan lopen dream on girl kijk je moet doen wat je wilt maar ga dan niet zo beginnen tegen andere

----------


## maroechia

Sorry hoor maar jullie zijn echt te triest om er verder op integaan. 
(Als jullie maar beseffen dat jullie met jullie mini rokjes aleen maar als een kahba worden gezien) En dan nog niet eens gesproken over het leven na de dood.  :lekpuh:

----------


## maroechia

schaam jullie een half nederlandse verteld jullie hoe of wat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## handleman

slm-0alkom

Ik geef Nadia 100% gelijk, als je iemand niet mag of niet wil, om wat wat voor reden an ook; dan wil dat niet zeggen dat jij daardoor anderen kun oordelen.

Alsof wij allemaal perfect zijn om mensen uit te lachen en zwart te maken. Mohamed (swa) ging zijn leven foutloos door en hij oordeelde over niemand. Alleen Allah (swt) heeft het eindoordeel. (misschien komen ze later op het rechte pad inshallah)Dus pas in het vervolg a.u.b. een beetje op!!

Zou het trouwens niet handiger zijn geweest als je ze had aangesproken op hun manier van doen, je zat toch naast ze. 

Allah Ya hdiena wajahdie Almouslimina djamiehan

----------


## Halouma

Heej Aboe,
Echt leuk hoor hoe je dat zo omschrijft, ik heb er erg om kunnen lachen, maar daarbij moet ik wel zeggen helaas bestaan ze, deze bnet mini rokjes (deze term ga ik natuurlijk direct opnemen in mijn vocubulair). Maar hier moet je wat mee Aboe, je hebt het talent om iemand te laten lachen. Blijf vooral schrijven!

Veel succes, en vele groetjes Allah (swt) ie houenek

Halouma

----------


## gekke riffi

stik lekker in je problemen !!!
want die hoef je namelijk niet met ons te delen wat jij allemaal gezien hebt .....
en ten tweede vind ik dat dit lijd tot een stereotype voor de marokaanse meisjes onder ons,en met name de meisjes die korte rokjes dragen zonder enige bedoeling
.....zwart maken van je eigen volk, hoe triest kun je zijn 


de hartelijke groeten  :zwaai:  

M.

----------


## softie

medelijden met de ouders van bnetminirokjes....
 :huil:   :huil:

----------


## eshma

ik vind die zemah heilige hoeren nep ze denken dat ze heel wat zijn terwijl ze bvang zijn om thuis te laten zien hoe ze echt zijn want ze weten dan gaan ze wat beleven maar meiden wees niet bang jullie eerlijkheid woord meer gerespec teerd dan dat sneaky gedoe jullie komen toch weleens je broer tegen en daar sta je dan in je korte rokje  :tranen:  die gaan stromen en dan allen moet het ergste nog komen je weet niet hoever ze gaan mischien krijg je alleen een slechte naam maar dames kijk uit want eerwraak bestaat nog steeds

----------


## Anoniem2004

Hahahahahaha Aboe, 

Ik heb echt gelachen om je verhaaltje!!!!!!

Ik kom bnet mini rokjes ook vaak tegen en inderdaad ze zijn zo luid ruchtig, echt niet meer normaal!

Je hoort ze van afstand al schreeuwen!

Ik wens je veek sterkte om over dit trauma heen te komen!!!

Ik zie er naar uit om meer verhaaltjes van jou te lezen!

Groetjes Karima

----------


## darkfiber

> _Geplaatst door maroechia_ 
> *Sorry hoor maar jullie zijn echt te triest om er verder op integaan. 
> (Als jullie maar beseffen dat jullie met jullie mini rokjes aleen maar als een kahba worden gezien) En dan nog niet eens gesproken over het leven na de dood. *


*grin* hij/zij die zonder zonde is werpe de eerste steen...
oordeel maar lekker over anderen.
dan zal er ook over jou een oordeel geveld worden.
niet door mij hoor.
is niet mijn plaats.
ik denk dat we allemaal weten wie dat oordeel zal vellen.
en dat zal voor mensen zoals jij niet mals zijn als ik de posts lees.

----------


## eshma

Dit is voor allezemah heilige wijven ze denken dat ze heel wat zijn in de zomer met hun minirokjes in de trein af en toe denk ik kon ik hun broer maar zijn dan zou ik hun leren wat respect voor je lichaam is , want dat ontbreekt bij die meisjes ik vind ze gewoon zemahhhh en tfoeeeeee meer woorden maak ik er niet meer aan vuil  :player:  ze ontmoeten in de zomer elk dag jongen echt ******hoerennnnnnnnnn

----------


## Souad86

hahahhahahahahahahahah
he abdoe ik weet hoe je je voelt ben ze vaak 
tegen gekomen en ze zijn 
inderdaad luidruchttig.
als of ze niet genoeg opvallen met hun minirokjes.  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:

----------


## darkfiber

> _Geplaatst door Souad86_ 
> *hahahhahahahahahahahah
> he abdoe ik weet hoe je je voelt ben ze vaak 
> tegen gekomen en ze zijn 
> inderdaad luidruchttig.
> als of ze niet genoeg opvallen met hun minirokjes.   *


en jij valt niet op met je lelijke gordijnen burka?

----------


## eshma

DIE MEISJE ZIJN BANG VOOR HUN OUDERS OM HUN WARE IK TE LATEN ZIEN MAAR ZEZ OUDEN JUIST BANG MOETEN ZIJN VOOR ALLAH WANT HIJ IS MACHTIGER DAN HHUN OUDERS IK VIND DRAAG JE THUIS EEN HOOFDOEK EN KLEED JE JE BEDEKT DOE JE DAT ERGENS ANDER OOK EN ANDERSOM OOK

----------


## Souad86

wat loop je dom te doen. je bent echt triest maar ik ga er niet op in want ik ga me tijd niet verspillen aan jou!!!!!!

----------


## Souad86

wat loop je dom te doen. je bent echt triest maar ik ga er niet op in want ik ga me tijd niet verspillen aan jou!!!!!! 

 :duivel:   :duivel:   :duivel:   :duivel:   :duivel:   :duivel:   :duivel:

----------


## eshma

wat lul je acherlijk souad je gaat je zegt ik ga me tijd hieraan niet verspillen wat doe je dan dombo je zegt 3 keer hetzelfde jij ben zeker ook zn stationshoertje

----------


## mazdouline

Toevallig draag ik ook vaak mini rokjes, niet om aandacht te trekken of zo. Want ook in djelleba kan ik genoeg sjans krijgen met jongens en waarschijnlijk meer dan in een minirok. Dus volgens heb jij een probleem of zo! Heel veel meisjes met hoofddoeken die ik ken als je ze vraagt over bepaalde hoofdstukken in de koran weten ze daar geen antwoordt op te geven. Ja ik ben een meisje die korte rokjes draagt maar op de manier hoe ik praat en gedraag, krijg meestal meer respect dan meisjes die zogenaamd scheinheilig in een hoofddoek schuilen. Ja en ik ken de hele koran uit mijn hoofd. Je mag nooit mensen oordelen alleen op het uiterlijk dat is haram schat! And by the way waarom zou ik eigenlijk druk maken om een meisje die geen leven hebt en alleen maar op andere let en niet eens kijkt wat ze zelf doet en domme verhalen hier gaat plaatsen die echt nergens opslaan. Ben jij dan toevallig die ze gaat straffen op dag des oordeels? In plaats van die domme verhalen die je hier plaats, pak de koran en ga het lezen!

Beslemma!!!

----------


## Simo27

Hoi Abou,
ik vind jou verhaaltje leuk maar nergens opslaan..  :lekpuh:  ...bnet minirokjes..die heb je toch overal..zelf in marokko.
dus lekker pakken wat je pakken kan..  :boogie:  
Groetjes

----------


## SOS

Wat zijn Bnet mini rokjes eigenlijk?  :Confused:

----------


## sousou123

hoi hoi

----------


## sousou123

ik begrijp jouw best wel want zulke meiden hebben gewoon geen respect voor hunzelf maarja die heb je jammer genoeg op deze wereld  :schok:

----------


## darkfiber

> _Geplaatst door sousou123_ 
> *ik begrijp jouw best wel want zulke meiden hebben gewoon geen respect voor hunzelf maarja die heb je jammer genoeg op deze wereld *



en jammer genoeg heb je ook mensen die oordelen over een ander terwijl ze stiekem best weten dat ze dat niet moeten doen.
die heb je jammer genoeg in deze wereld.....
en jammer genoeg beheersen juist die mensen de taal nauwlijks.
waardoor je haast niet kan begrijpen hoe intollerant ze zijn.
mede omdat hun intollerante teksten zo vol fouten zitten dat je door de bomen haast het bos niet meer ziet.
ik zie wel een verband tussen intollerantie en achterstand van deze mensen...

----------


## MaBuRaHu

> _Geplaatst door Simo27_ 
> *Hoi Abou,
> ik vind jou verhaaltje leuk maar nergens opslaan..  ...bnet minirokjes..die heb je toch overal..zelf in marokko.
> dus lekker pakken wat je pakken kan..  
> Groetjes*


Daar sluit ik mij helemaal bij aan. Sorry dat ik het trouwens moet zeggen maar volgens mij ben jij minirokjes een beetje ontwend. Want hoe vaak zie je een marokkaanse met een minirokje? Ik heb er nog nooit 1 gezien maar dat kan aan mij liggen. 
Dus kap met zeiken over relaxte mini rokjes en laat gewoon iedereen van die dingen genieten  :student:  

Memento, homo, quia pulvis es et in pulverem revertis:
Bedenkt, mens, dat gij stof zijt en tot stof zult wederkeren

----------


## KIbnAlWaleed

mazdouline schreef:

"Ja en ik ken de hele koran uit mijn hoofd" + "Heel veel meisjes met hoofddoeken die ik ken als je ze vraagt over bepaalde hoofdstukken in de koran weten ze daar geen antwoordt op te geven"

Volgens mij lieg je. Want als je de Koran echt uit je hoofd zou kennen dan zou je weten dat er op drie plekken staat dat een hoofddoek verplicht is. Daarnaast is het voor een vrouw in de Islam absoluut verboden om iets anders te laten dan haar handen, gezicht of voeten. Ook is het absoluut verboden (voor man en vrouw) om strakke kleren te dragen.

Om maar eens een voorbeeld te noemen:

"En zeg tot de gelovige vrouwen dat zij ook haar ogen neergeslagen houden en hun passies beheersen, en dat zij haar schoonheid niet tonen dan hetgeen ervan zichtbaar moet zijn, en dat zij haar hoofddoeken over haar boezem laten hangen, en dat zij haar schoonheid niet tonen behalve aan haar echtgenoot of haar vader of de vader van haar echtgenoot, of haar zonen of de zonen van haar echtgenoot, of haar broeders, of de zonen van haar broeders, of de zonen van haar zusters of haar vrouwen, of haar slaven, of zulke mannelijke bedienden die geen geslachtsdrang hebben, of de jonge kinderen die van de naaktheid van een vrouw niets afweten. En laat haar niet met haar voeten slaan, opdat hetgeen zij van haar schoonheid bedekken openbaar moge worden. En wendt u allen tezamen tot God, o gelovigen, opdat je moge slagen. "

Surat Al Nour (24:31)

"O profeet! Zeg aan uw vrouwen en uw dochters en de vrouwen der gelovigen dat zij een gedeelte van haar omslagdoeken over haar (hoofd) laten hangen. Dit is beter, opdat zij mogen worden onderscheiden en niet lastig worden gevallen. En God is Vergevensgezind, Genadevol. "

Surat Al Ahzab (33:59)

Ik ben je nu niet aan het vertellen wat je moet doen want dat is je eigen beslissing. Maar als je over de Koran of Islam praat doe dat dan wel correct.

Ik kan natuurlijk ook tig hadiths posten van de profeet waarin de kledingsvoorschriften van man en vrouw uitvoerig worden beschreven maar ik denk dat je het wel begrijpt.

Daarnaast heb ik natuurlijk ook het een en ander te zeggen over islamitische jongens en mannen in nederland en de hypocrisie van sommigen aangaande pre-maritiale relaties.

Maar voorlopig laat ik het hierbij.

Salaam.

----------


## sousou123

ik wou even reageren op wat kibnaalwaleed heeft gezegd:

ik vind dat hij wel gelijk heeft maar aan de andere kant heeft majdouline ook wel een beetje gelijk want de meiden die hoofddoek dragen zijn absoluut geen lieverdjes.

ik vind dat het hoofdoek dragen ook sterk is verandert want ik vind het geen nut hebben als je hoofddoek draagt maar ondertussen honderden vriendjes hebt (figuurlijk bedoelt) , of dat je hoofddoek draagt terwijl je van die hele strakke kleren draagt.
de nut van hoofdoek is ook dat je word gerespecteerd door mannen en dat je dus niet word lastiggevallen door hun maar tegenwoordig zie ik dat het geen invloed heeft! 

alah yehdi jemih almoeslimien, dat is het enigste wat ik nog kan zeggen
selamalaykoum

----------


## KIbnAlWaleed

Ja, je hebt helemaal gelijk. De hoofddoek is maar een onderdeel. Maar wel een verplicht onderdeel. Ik beweer dan ook niet dat een meisje met hoofddoek per definitie "beter" is dan een meisje zonder hoofddoek. Maar dat neemt niet weg dat de hoofddoek (samen met de andere kledingsvoorschriften) verplicht is.

Salaam.

----------


## Azzzizzz

Eenmaal in de trein was het blijkbaar gewoon mijn lot om naast ze te komen zitten. ................................... JA JA JA.......... De trein zat zo vol, en je benen konden zich zelf niet nemen naar een ander plek......   :fuckit:

----------


## MissGucci

> _Geplaatst door eshma_ 
> *ik vind die zemah heilige hoeren nep ze denken dat ze heel wat zijn terwijl ze bvang zijn om thuis te laten zien hoe ze echt zijn want ze weten dan gaan ze wat beleven maar meiden wees niet bang jullie eerlijkheid woord meer gerespec teerd dan dat sneaky gedoe jullie komen toch weleens je broer tegen en daar sta je dan in je korte rokje  die gaan stromen en dan allen moet het ergste nog komen je weet niet hoever ze gaan mischien krijg je alleen een slechte naam maar dames kijk uit want eerwraak bestaat nog steeds*


Heyyyyyyyy meid wie zegt dat we het sneaky doen....

Het meest van jullie zegt allemaal dat het haraam is om mini te dragen maar vergeet niet dat wat jij nu zegt dat meiden die minirokjes dragen hoeren zijn.. want j kan niet iemand beoordelen vanwege ze uiterlijk......dat is ook haraam...  :boos:  

Dus ga me niet vertellen wat haraam is.....  :laser:  

Eigenlijk is bijna alles haraam dus meid ga koken of zo......

Ennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn lang leve bneminirokjes  :ego:   :ego:   :ego:  

laterzzzzzzzzzzzzz  :zwaai:

----------


## KIbnAlWaleed

"Het meest van jullie zegt allemaal dat het haraam is om mini te dragen maar vergeet niet dat wat jij nu zegt dat meiden die minirokjes dragen hoeren zijn.. want j kan niet iemand beoordelen vanwege ze uiterlijk......dat is ook haraam... "

Schelden is per definitie haraam. Of iemand het verdient of niet. Je kunt mensen inderdaad niet beoordelen op hun uiterlijk. Maar dat neemt niet weg dat een hoofddoek verplicht is en ruime lange kleren ook. Dus mini rokjes zijn dan haraam. Betekent niet meteen dat je een h**r bent, maar wel dat je in overtreding bent op de kledingregels die Allah in de Koran heeft gezet en zijn profeet in de hadith.

"Dus ga me niet vertellen wat haraam is..... 
Eigenlijk is bijna alles haraam dus meid ga koken of zo......
Ennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn lang leve bneminirokjes "

Als een moslim iets ziet wat verkeerd is dan is hij verplicht om er iets aan te doen. Als het niet met zijn hand kan dan met zijn mond. Enfin die hadith kennen we allemaal.

Niet alles is haraam. Ik refereer naar de Koran en de sunnah als je wilt weten wat haraam is en niet. Wat jij zegt is zeer simplistisch.

Ook dat je zegt dat ze moet gaan koken is een vorm van hoogmoed en spot. Wat dus ook haraam is.

Het aanmoedigen van iets wat haraam is is ook haraam. Je moet je niet persoonlijk voelen aangesproken maar of je gelooft en je houdt je aan de regels of niet.

----------


## hafid_be

Bnet in mini-rok ?
Die zijn best leuk :-D
Zolang ze maar gezellig zijn. :-)

mvg, hafid

----------


## Belle_maroc

Nou ja! waarover maken jullie er toch druk om? het is maar een verhaal!!!! Get it?! gewoon een verhaal...
En als mensen er zo bij willen lopen...Barask
Klaar!

Ik heb mn zegje gedaan  :motorzaag:

----------


## MissesMaroc

IK VINDT HET ECHT EEN HEEL LEUK VERHAAL, IK BEN ZELF OOK EEN BNET MINI-ROKJE (ALLEEN VEEL ONSCHULDIGER) EN IK KAN ECHT WEL OM DIT VERHAAL LACHEN, WAAR MAAKT IEDEREEN ZICH TOCH DRUK OM, HET IS MAAR EEN VERHAAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:  :
MAAR WAAR ZIJN DE ANDERE DELEN, IK HEB GEHOORD DAT ER NOG MEER DELEN ZIJN?

----------

